# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  el OJO del Emperador

## javalientem

hola Foreros, bueno hace un tiempo que vengo pensando de hacer esto, lo que pasa es que no encontraba las fotos y algunas son de esta semana pasada, en primer lugar os digo el emplazamiento, carretera N -401 pasando el tunel de los Yebenes direccion Ciudad Real pasando el cruce de Urda, Km, 136,400 ó por hay sale la comarcal TO-7131-V esta señalizado "El Emperador"
hacemos unos Km. por un carreterin asfaltado y no muy ancho, hasta cruzar el puente del AVE, desde arriba ó un poco mas abajo se divisa esto

 bien aqui se esconde un manantial ú OJO con un caudal de agua incalculable (por lo menos yo) he estado buscando en la red y no aparece nada

estas de abajo es una construccion singular que nos recibe








esto que os he puesto es un torreon, no sabemos que objetivo tendria, en un ratito seguire con el tema

----------


## javalientem

esto es la represa que harian para el molinom ya os pondre unas fotos de lo que queda de el









esto es la salida atraves de la compuerta del molino, hay otras salidas con compuertas ya que actualmente se utiliza para el riego, entre estas compuertas y la que se escapa atraves del terreno hacen este arroyo unos 300 m mas abajo de la represa 





yo pongo bombas (no de las hacen buumm je je) si bien es cierto que la de mas caudal que he instalado seria de unos 70.000 litros hora, este chorro de agua seria 3 ó 4 veces esta cantidad (quizas me quede corto) las fotos estan hechas del invierno pasado y de este, pero yo lo he visto en epocas de sequia contumaz y aunque merma algo, sigue saliendo un arroyo y como los ojos del Guadiana, tambien se lo quieren cargar, no por el riego que alimenta que tambien riegan aguas abajo, maiz y viña, esto se notatara en el acuifero que tenga debajo, porque al igual que el Guadiana, unos 3/4 Km mas abajo del nacimiento, desaparece, ahora lloviendo no, pero en cuanto esta una semana sin llover, si, las causas en un principio no son las mismas, aqui, desaparece, por que entra en una zona de gravas, muy permeable que alcanza su maxima profundidad en las graveras de Malagon, donde estas empiezan en la carretera de Los Cortijos a Malagon, legalmente no los dejan de excavar mas que a cierta profundida, pero hay graveras, que tienen 6 y 7 metros de profundidad, bueno ya os pondre unas fotos del molino, yo le conoci con las piedras de moler y el tejado

----------


## pevema

Gracias por el reportaje Javalientem. Muy interesantes las fotos, da gusto ver correr esas aguas tan limpias.

----------


## javalientem

bueno aqui van otras fotos

 las ruinas que se ven ala izquierda son el molino, 



 este es parte del mecanismo del molino, yo esto lo conoci hace unos 30 y mas de años y estaba casi completo, este molino me imagino que seria el origen de hacer la represa, ya hara la tira de años, de anterior a esto, se usaba como abrebadero de ganado, ya que esta en un camino vecinal de Urda a Los Cortijos, (gracias al cielo), lo que mas curioso me parece esque no este reflejado como manantial en ningun sitio, incluso en un mapa del ejercito, de 1955, viene como motor, claro referencias en la red, nada, no se yo si en el ayuntamiento de Yebenes tendran algo de archivo, bueno luego pondre otras fotos del lugar

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos, da gusto ver correr así el agua. Parece que hecha un buen caño de agua. Lo mismo es el nacimiento de algún río, quien sabe...

----------


## Azakán

Gracias por el reportaje. No conocía el enclave, y he pasado muuchas veces por al lado, por la N-401.

¿Dices que está en peligro? No he entendido muy bien lo que nos quieres decir.

----------


## javalientem

hola Azakán, pues esque ando un poquillo liao y no me da tiempo, pero vamos el tema esque en las fincas de por los lados, se estan haciendo sondeos con 80m y mas, regadios, etc.si miras en el sigpac, veras algunos circulos sopechoso y otros muchos sitios muy verdes comparados con los alrrededores, son regadios, muchos (la mayoria) de ellos ilegales, los pantanillos que se ven (si miras con buen tamaño) la mayoria de ellos son alimentados con sondeos y me imagino que esto con el tiempo, tendra sus efectos

----------


## Azakán

Terrible. Evidentemente tendrá sus efectos con el tiempo. Su efecto está muy claro y es lo que ha pasado en Daimiel: que nuestros hijos lo que verán es un campo desertizado en lo que era un paraíso. No sé cómo son capaces de hacer estas cosas quienes viven allí. Pan para hoy hambre para mañana.

----------


## Vaelico

Muy interesante javalientem, yo tampoco lo conocía y siempre es una sorpresa muy agradable encontrarse con este tipo de lugares. Lo que no es tan agradable es lo de las dichosos sondeos y captaciones, que pasan los años, hemos visto como nos hemos cargado casi en su totalidad un ecosistema valiósisimo como La Mancha Húmeda...y seguimos cayendo en el mismo error, vaya tela. 

Cerca de esa zona (a 18 km), en el t.m. de Villarrubia de los Ojos, existe un rebosadero similar 


(imagen sacada del libro _Paisajes manchegos, veguizos y serranos_)

Una laguna en mitad de la sierra que se alimenta del arroyo de los Castaños, pero sobre todo de una balsa subterranea, en épocas húmedas como esta llega a las 2 hectareas que estando en mitad de la sierra no es moco de pavo.

----------


## jason

Perdona Vaelico ¿cómo se llega hasta ese lugar?.

Un saludo Oretano :Wink:

----------


## Vaelico

> Perdona Vaelico ¿cómo se llega hasta ese lugar?.
> 
> Un saludo Oretano


Desde el camino que parte hacia el monte en la ermita de la Virgen de la Sierra se llega, se bifurca varias veces pero siguiendo la senda principal se llega bien. Está más o menos en la umbría del Alamillo. Desde Fuente el Fresno también se puede llegar, saliendo del pueblo por la N-401 en dirección los Yébenes, pasado el pk 154 tomas el segundo camino a la derecha, que se interna en el valle de los Picones, y ahí ya tendrías que tirar de intuición porque hay varios caminos pero no recuerdo cual era el que llevaba exactamente, creo recordar que uno de los pocos con verja. Desde la carretera de Villarrubia a Urda también se podría pasado el puerto de los Santos en dirección Urda, pero creo que aquí el acceso está cortado.

Un saludo.

----------

